# bulking diet



## JAKEY BOY (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi guys , i need a little help with my diet , ive not long came off a cutting cycle and i'm wanting to put muscle on but don't want to get too fat either.I was told once that to get in shape you need to get out of shape first , but at my age of 43 it get's harder to lose the fat and i want to keep it down to as low as possible .Anyway my diet consists of :-

6.30 breakfast

2 scoop protein shake with 2 scoop maltodextrin , 3 tsp of peanut butter ( whole earth ) 5g creatine and 6 egg whites ( raw in shake )

9.00 post workout

2 scoop protein shake , 2 scoop maltodextrin , 5g creatine and 1 banana

10.00

300g boiled spuds . i bag broccoli , 2 tins smoked tuna in olive oil

1pm

100g brown rice , 8oz chicken breast stir fryed in olive oil with peppers and mushrooms

4pm

omelette ( 6 egg whites , 1 yolk ) 3 slice wholemeal bread

7pm

2 scoop protein shake , 6 raw egg whites , 3 tsp peanut butter

9.30pm

2 scoop slow release protein , 6 raw egg whites , 3 tsp peanut butter then bed at about 10 / 10.30

my meals aren't always in that order but i suppose it doesn't really matter but my last 2 meals of the day are always the same.

So any advice on how i could maybe alter my diet or add something to it would be much appreciated and very helpful

Cheers Guys


----------



## Herman1466867992 (Jun 19, 2010)

The point of maltodextrin is that it is a rapidly absorbed carbohydrate. We use this s**t to spike our insulin so that nutrients like protein rapidly gush into our muscles.

Adding fat (like peanut butter) buffers this effect, the carbs/sugars only digest & release slowly ruining the potential benefit of using dextrin in the first place.

If you just want some carbs for the sake of calories, you may as well eat some tasty bread.

And tell me, why the feck are you only eating egg whites? The yolks are the most nutricious part, if anything throw away the whites.

Id have the banana pre workout, it contains electrolytes like potassium which may sharpen up your training performance.

your 10oclock meal sounds ****ing bland. Why eat all that brocolli in tuna in such a boring manner? Why not have some beef? Fair enough if you like it, but it sounds like you believe its achieving something.

4pm: again, where are the yolks?

7pm & 9pm: Bloody lousy, you call those meals? The evening is extra good to tuck into a hefty meal of meat. you can have your eggs (with the yolks!) for bedtime snack. But jesus, get some animals in your diet.

Any what is this 3tsp of peanut butter about? Such an insignificant amount, why bother? If I have a snack like a PB sandwich, I stick in about 5 tablespoons in there. Otherwise its pointless.

Your bulking diet sounds more like a cutting diet. Im a ****ing lightweight that people take the piss out of for being small. But if I ate the same amount you do, Id wither away and die before long.

If you want to add some useful stuff to your diet:

1: Egg Yolks

2: Beef

3: Milk

4: General useful supplements like Fish Oil, vitamins & minerals.


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

that sounded like a major negative attack,probably just how it read

still your right in the fact get some meat in there chicken fillets and steak

plus it is now beleived the whole egg is good for you

i started off at 7 stone legs as tin as my arms are now

and some good advice just eat every 2 hrs good solid food you have the right idea

as for p nut butter damn i go thru a jar a week sometimes but then my oh now trains under me if you excuse the pun

i have now found flaxseed oil and lots of fish oil to be a benefit too


----------



## JAKEY BOY (Jun 3, 2008)

Firstly i don't like milk , i do take fish oil caps and multi vits , glucosamine and calcium and yeah i do call them meals , what would you call them ? What is beef going to do for me that tuna and chicken wont ? I also eat yogurts . I came on this looking for advice and some helpful tips not a lecture , unfortunately unlike you i wasnt born with this knowledge and like most people have to ask to gain the knowledge , and somehow i think you're over exagerating your point saying you would wither away and die eating what i eat , i'm still making gains on what i eat but very slowly all i wanted was a bit of good solid advice to try and speed up the process a bit

Thanks anyway you're entitled to your opinion


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Jakeyboy dont listen to Herman monster.

Keep eating the white bits of the egg, the yellow is still good to eat but not alot. Yellow is the fat and you dont want high clorlestoral later on in life. Chucking the yellow is throwing half the protein away, Am i right in thinking the aminos are in the white. I only eat the white too


----------



## JAKEY BOY (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi London1976

i assume that both the yolk and the white contains aminos as you get protein from both but obviously there is more protein in the whites as pure liquid egg whites are the purest and most versatile form of protein you can get


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

hi guys always thought the rule of thumb was if bulking and training too you should have no problem with 4-6 eggs whole a day(and i have my cholestoral tested with me being diabetic)

anymore then its egg whites

but would like to add cook them you get more goodness out plus it kills salmonella present if any


----------

